# Gentoo system ziemlich träge

## mildi

Guten Abend die Herschaften.

bin soeben mit der installation von meinem Gentoo System fertig, jetzt ist aber eine sache die mich ziemlich verwundert. Das System ist ziemlich langsam und träge, d h. gnome braucht sehr lange bis es fertig geladen hat, es braucht sehr lange bis Firefox oder ein Terminal sich öffnet. 

Und ich bin der Meinung das es sich so gar nicht gehört. Hab schon in der Suche geschaut. 

Bin auch auf einen Tip in der Suche eingegangen wo man auf UTF-8 Umstellen soll..bin nach der Anleitung im Wiki gegangen. Hab auch geschaut ob der Hostname gesetzt ist, was auch der fall ist, aber es ist immer noch langsam.

Kann mir bitte jemand da helfen

MfG mildi

----------

## misterjack

Glaskugel ist in der Reinigung. Bitte die Ausgabe von folgenden Befehlen:

```
emerge --info

lspci

cat /proc/cpuinfo

emerge wgetpaste && zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste # Link posten
```

----------

## mildi

hi, danke für die schnelle antwort.

Also hier die folgenden ausgaben 

Emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5470 @ 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Apr 2008 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -msse -msse -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -msse -msse -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acp alib alsa amp bluetooth bzip2 ffmpeg firebird firefox flac gnome gstreamer gtk java java5 jpeg lame lm_sensors mad mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer nls nvidia opengl pcmcia posix python readline samba sse sse2 truetype unicode usb wifi win32codecs x86 xine xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1    emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m    maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear metelr mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lspcd

```

Stronghold ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0407 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1595.584

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 3194.22

clflush size   : 64

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1595.584

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm ida

bogomips   : 3191.16

clflush size   : 64

```

emerge wgetpaste && zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpast 

```
 http://rafb.net/p/wpXD8e13.html
```

Ich du kannst was damit anfangen.

MfG mildi

----------

## misterjack

Mit den Cflags fängts schon an:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -msse -msse -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
```

Richtig wäre hier laut Gentoo Wiki

```
CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

-msse3 -msse -msse -mmmx nimmt man nicht auf, das erledigt march.

Dann ist dein Kernel total verkehrt konfiguriert, bitte http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren beachten. Du hast z.b. solche Späße drin wie Generic x86 support und Processor family auf 486 gestellt, kein Wunder wenn der nicht optimal arbeitet.

Für deinen Prozessor:

```
Processor type and features  --->

    [*] Symmetric multi-processing support

    Subarchitecture Type ()  --->

        (X) PC-compatible

    Processor family ()  ---> 

        (X) Core 2 / newer Xeon

    (2) Maximum number of CPUs (2-256)

    [ ] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                                 

    [*] Multi-core scheduler support

    [*] Machine Check Exception                                                                                 

    < >   Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium 4                                        

[ ] check for P4 thermal throttling interrupt.
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Mit den Cflags fängts schon an:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -msse -msse -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> ```
> ...

 

das mit dem march=pentium-m ist garnicht mal so verkehrt wehrter herr. immerhin ist ein core 2 duo/quad eine weiter entwicklung von pentium-m. jedenfalls ist diese minimale fehleinstellung jetzt kein grund das komplette system neu zu kompilieren.

@mildi: allerdings sind solche "späße" wie "generic x86 support" und co gift für die performance, überarbeite die einstellungen und achte dabei acuh auf den richtigen IDE und/oder SATA chipsatz.

----------

## misterjack

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das mit dem march=pentium-m ist garnicht mal so verkehrt wehrter herr. immerhin ist ein core 2 duo/quad eine weiter entwicklung von pentium-m. jedenfalls ist diese minimale fehleinstellung jetzt kein grund das komplette system neu zu kompilieren.
> 
> 

 

Mit der Logik kann ich auch -march=athlon-xp für meinen AMD64 nehmen. Klar muss man deswegen das System nicht neu aufsetzen, hab ich auch nie behauptet aber er kann ja zumindest die Cflags ändern  :Smile:  Sobald gcc-4.3 stable ist, darf er march auf core2 setzen.

----------

## mildi

Danke für die hilfe..

Jetzt läuft es ganz normal

Zu der Make.conf....dachte mir das der Core2Duo ja von dem Pentium-M abstammt und j nichts mit dem Prescott zu tuen hat wäre  die Option march=pentium-m besser gewesen. Aber jetzt lass ich es halt mal auf Prescott und wenn gcc-4.3 stabel werden werd ich das dann wieder änder. 

MfG mildi

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du das änderst sollte es reichen system neuzubauen und world mit der Zeit der Updates.

----------

